# target panic clickers and compounds



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

I sometimes get a bad case of target panic. sometimes bad enough to miss a 50 yard shot. for my archery club at school we are starting to do indoor shooting during the winter soon and i heard of clickers and it seems like a very helpful tool. i can see how they work by watching vids on utube but i only see them on recurves. can they be used with compounds? if not any way to get or make a clicker type thing for a compound?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. Clickers are used on compounds by some finger shooters. Frank Pearson used a clicker with a release years back when he first went after the pro freestylers, and did very well with it. Lancaster has clickers for any bow. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/adv...rds=clicker&osCsid=5noq434oijggodh5ipetl2hgb2

If you have a coach at school, recommend you follow their advice. I have never used a clicker, but can guess that modern cams with little to no valley would make it more difficult.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Here's one that attaches to the sight extension bar.


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Using a clicker with a release will cause you to punch the release. This is another form of target panic. There are a lot of articles on this board that will help you with your target panic. If you shoot your compound with your fingers it should help your target panic. Remember that the closer to the target you get the less your target panic. If you shoot at a target from five feet away at a big target you should not have any target panic. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Rookibowholder I had Target Panic back in 2001 and my Bow div doesn't allow for clickers (no reason not to use one for Bale work), I was forced to deal with the problem head on.

I just changed my whole mental outlook, we tend to pile pressure on ourselves by trying to shoot good scores and beating out peers. I started to shut out these thoughts and only judged my shot by how well it was executed (even if it was a miss) after about 3 months my subconsious figured that if the shot was executed with perfect form I wouldn't miss. I still shoot with this mental attitude and have had great international tourney success and no Target panic.

It takes work but if you focus on shot sequence and form you can beat Target Panic. This may sound strange but looking back I'm glad I got TP, I had to work hard to beat it and it made me a much better shooter in the end.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

target panic only gets worse you are controlling when the shoot is fired.i had it so bad that i would be leading a turn. and on Sunday i would punch so bad on a easy target that i would 0 one or two targets. i learn to shoot a back tension release its a surprise release .


----------

